# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Britania shton refuzimet, 80 mijë emigrantë shqiptarë mbeten pa leje qëndrimi

## Shijaksi-London

Britania shton refuzimet, 80 mijë emigrantë shqiptarë mbeten pa leje qëndrimi

EKSKLUZIVE/ Gazeta "Shqip" zbulon shifrat për vitet 2003-2006

Nga Londra
Muhamed Veliu


Për vetë komunitetin shqiptar në Britaninë e Madhe, familjet e tyre në Shqipëri dhe Kosovë, gjithmonë ka qenë mister sa është numri i shqiptarëve të emigruar në këtë vend. Po aq mister përbën edhe numri i atyre që u ka buzëqeshur fati për të përfituar leje qëndrimi përgjithmonë (IRL) dhe më pas nënshtetësinë e ëndërruar britanike.

Për herë të parë, gazeta "Shqip", ekskluzivisht dhe përmes një studimi të hollësishëm, i jep përgjigje pyetjes se sa është numri i shqiptarëve me nënshtetësi britanike të garantuar deri në vitin 2006. Në anën tjetër, zbulon se hendeku mes të legalizuarve dhe atyre që ndodhen ilegalisht në Angli apo nuk kanë ende një përgjigje për aplikimet e azilit, është shumë i thellë.

Shifrat

Por, për të arritur në një përfundim të saktë, nuk mund të anashkalohej edhe studimi i fitimit të nënshtetësisë për ata shqiptarë që kanë përfituar fillimisht azilin si shqiptarë nga Kosova dhe që rezultojnë si shtetas me nacionalitet të Serbisë e Malit të Zi. Të dhënat e përdorura janë marrë nga Departamenti i "Research, Development and Statistics" (RDS) pranë Ministrisë së Brendshme britanike "Home Office". Në tre vjet 1988 shqiptarë, të cilët kanë kërkuar azil si qytetarë të Republikës së Shqipërisë, kanë përfituar qytetarinë britanike.

Një shifër tejet e vogël për komunitetin shqiptar, të përbërë nga më shumë 100 mijë veta. Kjo shifër konsiderohet aspak reale, pasi pjesa më e madhe e shqiptarëve nga halli për të përfituar më shpejt leje-qëndrimin në Angli kanë kërkuar azil si shqiptarë nga Kosova. Një metodë e vjetër, por e suksesshme, e përdorur nga vetë shqiptarët e Kosovës gjatë regjimit komunist në Shqipëri, të cilët kur shkonin në Evropë përdornin formulën "si të persekutuar nga regjimi i Enver Hoxhës".

Po të vërehen me kujdes shifrat për Serbinë dhe Malin e Zi, ku përfshihen edhe shqiptarët nga Kosova, rezulton se gjatë periudhës 2004-2006 kanë përfituar qytetarinë britanike 17355 persona. Në vitin 2004, vetëm pesë persona u bënë shtetas britanikë. Kjo shifër do të ishte mijëra herë me e madhe në vitin 2005, kur 9800 persona përfituan certifikatën e natyralizimit, një dokument që më pas përdoret për të marrë pasaportën britanike. 

Ndërsa më 2006-ën, numri i aplikimeve të suksesshme, krahasuar me një vit më parë, do të ulej. 7550 persona patën fatin të përfitonin nënshtetësinë britanike. Ky numër rekord aplikimesh të suksesshme gjatë viteve 2004-2005 shpjegohet me faktin se pjesa më e madhe e atyre që aplikuan ishin familjarë. Ata përfituan nga "amnistia e familjeve" në vitin 2003, dekretuar nga ministri i atëhershëm, David Blanket. Si pasojë e kësaj amnistie, mijëra familje azilantësh në Britani, mes tyre shumë shqiptare, përfituan lejen e qëndrimit përgjithmonë në Britani, një kusht paraprak për të pasur mundësi aplikimi për qytetarinë britanike. Duke kryer një mbledhje matematikore të totalit të aplikimeve të shtetasve nga Republika e Shqipërisë, si dhe ato të atyre nga Mali i Zi dhe Serbia rezulton se 19.343 prej tyre tashmë gëzojnë privilegjin e të qenit shtetas së Mbretërisë së Bashkuar. Kësaj shifre mund t‘i hiqet një përqindje shumë e vogël e atyre personave që realisht i përkasin Mali të Zi dhe Serbisë.

Mungesa e statistikave për vitin 2007 (ato publikohen në maj të vitit të ardhshëm) bën që shifra reale e atyre që kanë në xhep pasaportat britanike të jetë akoma më e madhe. Megjithatë, këto shifra nuk janë aspak të favorshme për emigracionin e ri shqiptar në vendin-ishull, duke pasur parasysh shifrën e 100 mijë shqiptarëve, të cilët kanë zgjedhur këtë vend për të emigruar. Pjesa më e madhe e atyre që kanë fituar lejen e qëndrimit në Britaninë e Madhe janë familjarë, ndërsa pjesa tjetër "single" (beqarë) dhe që janë "armata e madhe e të palegalizuarve". Ata qëndrojnë përditë përpara ekraneve të televizorit, me shpresën e dëgjimit të ndonjë lajmi për legalizimin e tyre të mundshëm. 


STATISTIKA 

Viti 2004

315 totali personave që kanë fituar nënshtetësinë britanike

150 si rezidentë

140 fëmijë

25 për arsye të tjera 


Viti 2005

780 totali personave që kanë fituar nënshtetësinë britanike

345 si rezidentë

150 të martuar me partnere britanike ose nga EU

155 fëmijë

130 për arsye të tjera 


Viti 2006

885 totali personave që kanë fituar nënshtetësinë britanike

410 si rezidentë

185 të martuar me partnere britanike ose nga Bashkimi Evropian

290 fëmijë

(Burimi: "Research, Development and Statistics Directorate - Home Office" 


SITUATA 
Azili, emigrantët nuk janë optimistë 


Aspak optimiste për emigrantët shqiptarë në Angli paraqitet tabloja e atyre që kanë përfituar azilin, por edhe që janë dëbuar nga vendi forcërisht për tremujorin e parë të këtij viti. Në tabelën treguese për 10 vendet me numrin më të madh të azilantëve të dëbuar, për të tretin vit radhazi është Serbia dhe Mali i Zi. Të dëbuarit në këtë vend, përmes aeroportit të Prishtinës, të cilët janë shtetas shqiptarë, të regjistruar si azilantë kosovarë për periudhën janar-mars 2007, ishin 270 persona. Duke u renditur kështu në vendin e tretë me numrin më të madh të dëbuarve, pas Afganistanit me 290 persona dhe Turqisë me 370. Në krahasim me të njëjtën periudhë të një viti më parë, kur kërkuan azil 155 persona, është ulur numri i aplikimeve për azil nga qytetarë të Republikës së Shqipërisë. Në tremujorin e parë të 2007-ës aplikuan për azil vetëm 40 shqiptarë, prej të cilëve pesë ishin fëmijë të pashoqëruar. 

Nga 40 aplikime të shtetasve shqiptarë për azil në "Eldoradon" e tyre e quajtur Angli, 20 prej u refuzuan, një shifër aspak surprizë, e krahasuar me vitin 2006, nga ku prej totalit të 130 aplikimesh 95 pesë morën një "Jo" britanike për arsye nga më të ndryshmet. Edhe gjykatat e apeleve nuk kanë qenë në krahun e shqiptarëve. Në pesëmbëdhjetë apelimet e tyre gjatë muajve janar-mars 2007, dhjetë u refuzuan, ndërsa vetëm pesë personave iu dha e drejta e azilit. Një situatë aspak ndryshe me vitin 2006, ku nga 90 apele 65 u refuzuan. Shifrat e largimit vullnetar të shqiptarëve nga Anglia, si edhe vitin e shkuar janë një tregues interesant më vete, që reflekton klimën aspak të përshtatshme për ta në vendin që dikur e kishin ëndërr të emigronin. Kështu, në 2006-ën e lanë Anglinë 580 shqiptarë, ndërsa për në tre muajt e fundit të vitit 2007, ky numër është 90. Qendrat e Detencionit ku izolohen emigrantët sipas "Aktit të Emigracionit" patën 15 vizitorë shqiptarë, të cilët qëndrojnë atje deri sa të dëbohen. 


STATISTIKA 
Janar - Mars 2007

270 të dëbuar forcërisht nga Anglia

90 të larguar me dëshirë

40 kërkesa për azil

5 fëmijë të pashoqëruar kërkuan azil

20 kërkesa azili të refuzuara nga "Home Office"

15 apelime në Gjykatën e Emigracionit

10 apele të humbura

5 të fituara

15 të ndaluar në Qendrat e Detencionit

----------


## Hyllien

Pse jo, me tipa si puna jote qe shkruan lloj lloj qelbersilliqesh kundra vete shqiptareve jam i habitur qe akoma Anglia i mban shqiptaret atje.

----------


## fisniku-student

Edhe pse nuk na konvenon situata reale mirpo everteta qendron mbi te gjitha...

Ky shijaksi-london ka te drejt dhe pikerisht ka prekur realitetin qe existon ...

Krimineli edhe pse eshte shqiptar ai nuk duhet te mbrohet dhe te ledhatohet vetem e vetem se eshtre shqiptar...sepse ai kriminel apo mafi i ndonje rrjeti mafioz bie si shkak dhe njollos tere komunitetin shqiptar qe gjendet ne britani...
Zakonisht komuniteti shqiptar ka kryesuar me me popujt tjere te evropes juglindore sa i perket veprave asociale apo devijante...

Sepse ka individ qe mundohen te fitojn funta me ndihmen e "Jakës se Bardhë" dhe me krim te organizuar dhe keshtu krijohet bindja nga britaniket se vertet komuniteti shqiptar ne britani ka prirje per vepra te tilla...

Dhe me arsye vendos qe edhe ti deboj nga Britania sepse qdo shtet e deshiron sigurin e tij dhe te qytetareve te tij...

Ne shqiptaret duhet ta luftojm veten nga keto dukuri negative  e jo ta perkrahim veten per ti kontribuar njollosjes kolektive te vetë karakterit shqiptar ne britani dhe gjithë boten...sespe hiq ma mire nuk qendron puna edhe ne shtetet tjera te evropes...

----------


## flag

Si mund te jetë reale kjo statistikë kur injorohen plote 12 vite. Shqiptaret nuk filluan te vijn ne Britani nga viti 2004.

Ku jan statistikat e viteve apo nga viti 1991 ku Shqiptaret filluan te zbresin ne tokat e Britanisë?

Une per vete kam marr ILR qysh ne vitin 1996 dhe pastaj nenshtetesin ne vitin 2000 edhe pse kam pasur te drejt te aplikoj ne vitin 1998.
 Nga fillimi i vitit 1997 e dij se shume shoke e shoqe te mija kan fituar ILR e pas neve  e dij se kan fituar edhe qindra te tjere nese jo mijera.  E kam fjalen per ata qe i kam njohur.

Prandaj nuk mund te llogaritet se afer 100 mije SHqiptare jetojn ne Britani ndersa 80 mije jan pa leje qendrimi duke u bazuar vetem ne statistikat e viteve 2004-2007. Perveq nese gjate vitit 2004-2007 kan qenë 100 mije kerkesa, gje qe dyshojë, atehere keto statistika mund te jene reale, perndryshe nuk e kap logjika.

Me nderime













.

----------


## flag

Me tregoni ju lutem a jam une i vetmi qe nuk dij te numeroj ketu apo...




> Britania shton refuzimet, 80 mijë emigrantë shqiptarë mbeten pa leje qëndrimi
> 
> 
> Po të vërehen me kujdes shifrat për Serbinë dhe Malin e Zi, ku përfshihen edhe shqiptarët nga Kosova, rezulton se gjatë periudhës 
> *2004-2006* kanë përfituar qytetarinë britanike *17355* persona. 
> Në vitin* 2004*, vetëm *5* persona u bënë shtetas britanikë. 
>  në vitin *2005*, kur *9800* persona përfituan certifikatën e natyralizimit,
> 
> Ndërsa më *2006*-ën, * 7550* persona patën fatin të përfitonin nënshtetësinë britanike. 
> ...


PO mire te bejm pak nje mbledhje matematikore siq po e quani ju.
Gjate periudhes 2004-2006 kan fituar gjithesejt *17.355* sipas jush. 
Tani ti ndajm ne vite dhe numrat e fituar.

*2004-         5 persona kan fituar nenshtetesin Britanike
2005-   9800
2006-   7550
Total 16.355* Ketu del se e ke gabuar shifren per *1,000* persona 

Tani me trego, nen titullin STATISTIKA keni keto shifra
*2004-315 persona fituan nenshtesin Britanike
2005-780
2006-885
TOTAL 1,970* 



Me trego i nderuar si eshte e mundur qe ne paragrafin e larteshenuar shkruani se ne vitin *2004* kan fituar vetem *5* persona ndersa nen STATISTIKA e shenoni shifren *315*. Gjithashtu ne paragraf e shkruani vitin *2005* me *9800* te fituar ndersa nen Statistika *780* dhe per vitin *2006* jepni shifren *7550* e me posht shifren tjeter *885*.

Edhe nese e marrim parasysh se keto shifra qe keni ofruar dyfish apo dy here nga i njejti vit (p.sh 2004 - 5 persona dhe mandej prap 2004 - 315 persona) ateher totali do te jete *19,320* e jo *19,343* 

A mundesh ti korigjosh keto shifra ju lutem ne menyre te mos bien ne kontradite njera me tjetren, madje edhe pse jan ne te njejten artikull dhe nga i njejti autor.

E kuptoj kur citohen dy gazeta apo burime te ndryshme mirepo kjo eshte duke na imponuar si nje lajm EKSKLUZIVE nga 1 gazetë/burim/autor, prandaj gabime te ketij lloji ne nje lajm te tille dhe nga nje autor profesional nuk duhet te ndodhin.

Me nderime











`

----------

